# Long overdue photo's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Been awhile, sorry been too busy, i still have more pics to take of all the new stock came in over the weekend.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

good as always MP


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, you are really making me see the green eyed monster over here.. lol 

great shots!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks amazing MP...as always :-D


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Good quality stuff!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how young is that bottom fish and what is it? it looks way to small to be showing colors like that. lucky.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx everyone.

That's a Bi-Color 500, i have a breeding group of those. About 3" i'd say, showing real good coloration. By warmer weather hopefully have some nice stock ready to sell


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you suck.... im so jealous, man....


----------

